# how not to practice your drawing your gun



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

*WARNING graphic language :yes:*

if this was a life/death situation this guy would be dead

http://www.epicfail.com/2011/07/05/marksmen-fail/


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I have seen that before, still stupid...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Number one reason that there should be some sort of real course and qualification to conceal carry. Imagine if this guy had been trying to stop a robbery or something.....


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have seen a few that this will happen too sooner or later. finger control is a must


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

There is definitely never an excuse for a negligent discharge....maybe that guy should try a different hobby like finger painting lol


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

If you going to be dumb you got be tuff


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that site, hilarious!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

actually he shot himself very qickly


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The finger definitely went inside the trigger guard and touched the trigger.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Barney Fife no doubt. If you look during the slo-mo, the round hits right in front of his boot, almost getting his toe... Who said paper targets weren't any fun !!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> Barney Fife no doubt. If you look during the slo-mo, the round hits right in front of his boot, almost getting his toe... Who said paper targets weren't any fun !!


The only thing that could have made it better is if he was trying to shoot steel at that range and caught a ricochet lol


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Here's a more complete video -- including information on the wound, and an after action analysis by the victim regarding the factors leading to the negligent discharge...


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*J.c. !!!!*

You pull the trigger...the gun fires............DUH !!! SAWMAN


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Son of a bitch I shot myself...duh


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I ain't even gotta watch the vid... I am admittedly not a "quick draw mcgraw"...
But what I level on usually dies...

Brent


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

"My training took over... I called my parents...." 

Haha are you kidding me? Is that what they are teaching today in gun shot wound training? Haha Mommy must have been the professor.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

deersniper270 said:


> "My training took over... I called my parents...."
> 
> Haha are you kidding me? Is that what they are teaching today in gun shot wound training? Haha Mommy must have been the professor.



That was hilarious...he's the Kenny Powers of pistol shooting


----------



## woods-n-water (Jul 30, 2011)

Yea by parents I think he means mommy,Hell I would have probably done the same thing if I shot myself 

http://youtu.be/eKjYlpex4OM some of you may have seen this but goes to show you even trained individuals can and do shoot themselves


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Oops...






Jim


----------

